# planted tank



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

what kind of plants would be good in a 55 gal planted? Here's a list of plants i made up:

Amazon Sword
Java Fern
Aponogeton Crispus
Crinum "dwarf" Onion Plant
Vals, Italian
Java Moss
Ambulia
Ponterifolia 


If you have any comments, suggestions don't hesitate!

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i bought some Aponogeton bulbs for my 55gal popped them in and 2 days later they are all ready sprouting they row like crazy lol. have a look at my planted tank album i have some water wisteria, an unknown plant, amazon sword and the Aponogeton bulbs.. oh and a moss ball XD


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ive heard good things about moss balls, especialy if you keep shrimp.

Dwarf hairgrass and anubias (sp?) are both nice plants that will spread across your tank and create almost a lawn like effect. Though if you dont want that dont get them 

Just a note of caution with the java moss, expect to trim it from time to time, as it can and will get out of hand if left to its own devices.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks! ill look into moss balls, and i was going for the grassy lawn thing lol


----------

